# Favorite basting/tasting spoons!



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have been obsessed with spoons, almost as much as I am with knives, since I started cooking. Namely old silver spoons. The other day when I was out at a sort of flee market a lady was selling customized old silver spoons. I had her make me this one and I have been using it to baste my fish ever since. Show me what you use on the line or at home for your spooning needs!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 22, 2013)

I use kunz spoons right now. I"m really considering the ruhlman spoon but not sure what size...plus its a bit expensive.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kunz knock off (aka Richmond) fan at the moment. Those ruhlman spoons are kind of pricey when all I need to do is just bend the handles on the ones I have at work (sysco cheapo tablespoons) which work great!


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kunz and Richmond spoons also my Oneida


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

The Richmond ones are not the same as the large kunz right? I have tried the large kunz and I love it, but the small ones just don't do it for me.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Jun 22, 2013)

richmonds are copies of the large kunz just a lil different in weight but pretty much exactly the same as large kunz. i like em i got a couple dozen of them.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you guys have any particular spoons you like for quinelle's?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 22, 2013)

Brad you are in for a treat, you def. want to check out 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9392-Damascus-spoons-again?highlight=kuntz






each year Del makes some great looking damascus spoons.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 23, 2013)

I use the above pictured spoon, it's great. Mine has a slightly larger bowl than my Kunz large spoon, the Del damascus spoon is the best one I have used, love it.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

A 275 dollar spoon... Uhh I don't think so


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 23, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> A 275 dollar spoon... Uhh I don't think so



lol I get the same reaction about my knives.

You say that about a snap on tool?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

I just bought a knife for 240 dollars and its the most expensive knife I own. I don't think I could justify the spoon right now. Ill stick with the 10 dollar kunz lol


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm surprised you didn't find the cheaper ones. 

I'm just kidding you. My utensils in the dwar are the 5$ walmart special for a whole tray. Altho I do love the silver spoons too.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 23, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> A 275 dollar spoon... Uhh I don't think so



When I first mentioned the idea of a Damascus spoon years ago I got the same response you just made from just about everyone. It took me over a year to find someone to make me one, another 2+ years after that to talk Hoss into makeing me one. Now the idea of a Damascus spoon is not that crazy or unheard of. Think of it this way, When you use a spoon more then a knife, why not? 

You may have seen my baby's around, but just in case you have not:

Ariel Salaverria "the 1st Damascus chef tasting spoon"






























The first Spoon Hoss made modeled after the kunz spoon but heat treated to a spring like temper and with a bigger 3TB bowl. You can use the back to pop open oysters. 






















I loved Hoss's spoon so much that when he did a run of them I bought a few more. The bubble wrap pattern is sick as hell but I don't know if they were made from the same steel mix as the first one he made me and or if they were spring tempered? I say this because they feel and sound a lot different.






Maxum had a set of these bad boys up on his sight so I bought them. Don't know ho made them but who ever did the work for him had some very fine skills. Only complaint is that they are "Normal Spoon" size.














Del made me a few spoons as well and they are amazing works of art, I just don't know what I I'd with that set of photos?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 23, 2013)

I was hoping you would show your collection. I still want some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

Dang chef, that devin spoon is sooooo sweet. Omg! Heartbreaker!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope the Damascus bane Marie comes next. That would be the end all.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 24, 2013)

wow..i'd never buy a mega money spoon..but i wont knock your willingness!! beautiful!

i recently visited a kitchen store. they had a bunch of crap spoons. but i found one. typical "me", i find the one item that has ZERO info. no scan code, no tag..nothing. the entire staff searched to find out how much to charge me. in the end, they guessed. i was okay with the $15.

the spoon is an unknown. but the heft is perfect. the bowl is perfect, and the angle of the handle is perfect. it is a basting machine. it skims fat off of sauces perfectly. i use it everyday from cooking duties----->to jabbing it into a bowl of food as a serving spoon. 

i wish i had another one, but like i said..it is unknown in manufacturer or origin.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2013)

Post a pic. Someone might know.


----------

